# cracked aquarium



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I was just offered a 150 gallon aquarium.. with a hitch :*( It has approximately a 6 inch crack in the back pane near a corner. I was told she was quoted $200 to repair it by one person but that everyone else told her because it was tempered glass it could not be repaired and that the crack would continue to grow under the repair. Is this tank a total write off?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You could try and replace the entire sheet of glass.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am with Fish Doc, repairing the whole pain is the easiest way to go. plus it is a heck of a lot cheaper than buying the whole setup!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

My 180 gallon has a cracked back glass, they sandwiched it between 2 pieces of glass and angle ironed the corners. It's not the prettiest repair by any means, but my pikes don't seem to mind it. I've never ever had a problem with it but I will tell you this, adding those 2 pieces of glass made the tank extremely heavy. 

Moving it was a real pain, just about killed me and my hubby.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

wow! that's awesome! a 150 offered to you is great. I too woul dtry switching out the whole panel instead of doing a repair. It will look about 100x better too.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

So what happened with this? I'm curious to see if you got the pane replaced.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

The aquarium ended up with an iguana in need. I'm cool with that. He needed it and my husband will sleep better too LOL.


----------

